# Special Blend Beacon Jacket



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Anyone have a Pic of this jacket in kelly green in person?
The shade of green Varies from site to site hard to tell what im gonna get.

Also anyone have any comment on how nice the jacket is or not?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

He looking at getting the same jacket. Seeing the post is about a year old now, did you buy it and what do you think of it?


----------

